# Stud trout make the world go round!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

My roommate and I loaded up our gear last night with plans to get an early start and try to gig a flounder before sunrise. We launched and got to a good flat but didn't find any flatties. I picked up a slot red off a dock light though. The next few hours were spent bumping bottom looking for the elusive flatty but to no avail. I found a really big school of mullet and was standing up sight fishing hoping to see a redfish or something. And then I did...for about a second I saw just the tail of a BIG trout! I instantly git excited. I sat down to avoid being seen by any other big specks in the area, picked up my trusty Ole vudu shrimp and starting working the area. A few minutes later I get bit and it is a hoss! Definitely one of the fattest trout I've caught and she measured right at 26". My roommate was nowhere to be seen at the time and as I'm fighting the fish I hear someone calling out to me. A guy working on a house saw me hook up and came out onto the dock and was kind enough to snap a picture for me. Turns out he was a fellow PFF member. Thanks Farepoint and nice meeting you btw. After that my roommate showed up and caught a really nice redfish. We continued looking for anything else that would bite and all I managed to catch is a big blue crab. All in all it was a great day even though I missed at least 3 flounder and my roommate missed even more than that. Hook-shaking bastards! Can't wait to get after them again


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice trout ! Good looking reds too.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! War Eagle!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta catch a meal....mightie fine fishies!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

One sweet look'in trout and some sugar reds too. Almost got the tri-fecta slam... Gotta get that flattie! Super catch for ya.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone else notice a lack of blue crabs lately????


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That was a FAT and long trout he caught AND let go....Way to Go Bo....nice to meet you to and thanks for the info about your yak....Its a nice rig....


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That is a nice fat trout. BTW, very nice detailed report and the photos were great too. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yaker (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome trout man! How do you work your vuduu? I've yet to catch anything on one.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Bo, good looking fish man! Nice read too. Hey man, you mentioned trying to "gig" a flounder. Did u mean landing one with rod n reel, or pole spear from the yak? Just askin cuz I've always thought about gigging flounder from the yak, or giving it a shot anyway.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice trout, and it looks like that blue crab loved that shrimp- maybe I need to start using them when we go crabbing... Lol. Thanks for the report!
Hey dthomas142, we used to go floundering in our kayak all the time. Strapped a couple green fishing lights to the bottom of the kayak and grab our gigs. I still have them if you think you might use them. 
a, I have notices a slight drop in blue crab population in the last 2 years. But we used to have slack seasons once in a while too, so I really couldn't say for sure.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

dthomas142 said:


> Nice job Bo, good looking fish man! Nice read too. Hey man, you mentioned trying to "gig" a flounder. Did u mean landing one with rod n reel, or pole spear from the yak? Just askin cuz I've always thought about gigging flounder from the yak, or giving it a shot anyway.


Look on the left side of my yak in the pic w the trout. Brought my trusty rusty gig w me lol. Haven't done it yet but I'm hoping to get one eventually


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> .... I have notices a slight drop in blue crab population in the last 2 years. But we used to have slack seasons once in a while too, so I really couldn't say for sure.


I set out 2 traps by a dock in the old river, went through a lot of bait in August for 30 days and only got 5 crabs the whole time. Either someone else was reaping my harvest or the traping was way off this year in the bay.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Bo, I missed it the first time and was looking for it, but on second glance I spotted ol trusty rusty, lol. Cool man, hope you get a few with it. Badonsky, thank you for the offer. I might take you up on it sometime, I'll pm ya for details on your light setup if you don't mind. I don't have lights or gigs, but always wanted to give it a try


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

dthomas142 said:


> Hey Bo, I missed it the first time and was looking for it, but on second glance I spotted ol trusty rusty, lol. Cool man, hope you get a few with it. Badonsky, thank you for the offer. I might take you up on it sometime, I'll pm ya for details on your light setup if you don't mind. I don't have lights or gigs, but always wanted to give it a try


No problem, those lights have been collecting dust for years. Someone might as well use them. Might even have a gig sitting around too.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, I'll be....

This is the 1st pic. of an above avg. trout that anyone has caught & posted in a long time.

She is a beauty, very well fed.
Great report, thanks.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks! She's also the first I've caught in quite a while. I caught 5 earlier this year from 24-28.75" but that was in the spring. Over the summer I had the offshore bug but I'm back to my passion now. Expect to see many more in the upcoming months!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Yaker said:


> Awesome trout man! How do you work your vuduu? I've yet to catch anything on one.


I typically only use them on dock lights, I've just got othee lures I go to before the vudu during daytime. They will out fish any other lure on dock lights though. And I will be giving them more of a chance during daylight now. When I do fish them during the day it's usually where the grass isn't super thick. Just keep a constant retrieve and give a bump every 5 seconds or so. I haven't fished them under a cork but lots of people do. It's a very effective method and pretty easy to do


----------

